# Defenders 1st Trailer



## Cli-Fi (May 3, 2017)

1.5 Million views and counting


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 3, 2017)

I _just_ watched this and now I am all hyped for it, I'm so easy to please. Such sass. So snark. Much fight!

Love that we're getting another corridor fight scene, and I love how even in the brief few moments you saw, you can see them getting used to each others' powers and learning how to fight together. 

Looks like Elektra is going to be kicking some ass, pumped for that, she's one of my favourite comicbook characters!


----------



## WaylanderToo (May 3, 2017)

yup - just watched this. HYPED!!! I'm there!


----------



## Lumens (May 3, 2017)

Looking forward to this, should be good. 

They have been building up to it for a long time too, keeping the separate storylines in mind while planning the Defenders get-together in the background. I like the writing of the separate series and think this won't disappoint either. 

Then, Punisher - one of my favourite characters. TV has never been this good.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (May 4, 2017)

Oooh, that does look good.


----------



## Droflet (May 4, 2017)

Yep, I'll be watching.


----------



## ctg (May 4, 2017)

No comments on the boy with a yellow fist? LOL


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 22, 2017)

Second Trailer:


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 22, 2017)

not going to watch it - saving my powder for the actual series


----------



## ctg (Aug 18, 2017)

It's here. And the first scene of Dany smacking the Hand's assassin under streets of phnom penh felt so righteous as I've seen people spitting at the Iron Fist time and again. I cannot go on defending him forever but I accept that the Netflix made a gamble when they chose to do him. Thing is Iron Fist is now in the world, where he isn't defending one monastery but whole humanity against whatever the Hand has been cooking in the Hell's Kitchen. 

What felt even better was seeing Luke Cage being freed from the prison and seeing Matt in his element, delivering justice at front of the court. Especially voicing a few truths about the life and how horribly hard it can be sometimes. Not everyone are as privileged as Mr Rand. If he could, he would have given everything away to save his brothers in faith. 

There are so much pain in this New York that it makes feel all this prosperity as a façade for some deep dark secret that has been sleeping under the Manhattan. Whatever it is, it has got Madame Gao shivering. I don't think Defenders could have got better start as it already feel at the end of first episode like a spiral that took DareDevil to Hell.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 18, 2017)

Looking good!  Will have to watch it!


----------



## ctg (Aug 18, 2017)

I keep wondering how would you get into this if you haven't seen the other series? All of them. There are so many references to other things that it would be hard to to really know what's it about if this were your first introduction to these hero's.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 18, 2017)

I actually enjoy coming upon a story with established characters, having to learn their backstories as we go along.


----------



## ctg (Aug 18, 2017)

I laughed and clapped my hands when Dany met Luke and learned his unmovable to normal methods. I expected him to get slapped senseless, but I'm glad what happened didn't end up with him sitting in some dentist chair. This story feel very complicated, and also fitting if you have watched the other series. I'm also glad that the Punisher isn't in this one.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 18, 2017)

ctg said:


> I keep wondering how would you get into this if you haven't seen the other series? All of them. There are so many references to other things that it would be hard to to really know what's it about if this were your first introduction to these hero's.



I think there is a class of people out there who enjoy the comics, but I don't know why they wouldn't watch the individual series if you were a fan of the Defenders. Maybe they hate origin stories?


----------



## ctg (Aug 18, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> Maybe they hate origin stories?



Maybe. To be honest, this was another origin story and I cried at the end. I just couldn't keep it in as I was feeling for someone lost. Luckily it wasn't Madame Gao as I love that small woman as a villain. She hold it together better than many others. Including Sigourney Weaver. 

She was good, but not as good as Wai Ching Ho, who was kind of schooling Weaver on things that really matter. I don't know if it was that Alexandra's role was dulled, but she was missing things that has been present with Madame Gao at the very beginning. I still believes that she's a dragon. Maybe more so now that I've seen the whole thing and can connect the plot points. Others might differ in their opinions.

The Defenders is a short series and it gets rolling from the very first episode. And just like it was with the Iron Fist, some of the story isn't as well built as what it were in the earlier series. There are plot holes size of a truck, but if you let go and enjoy the series as a superhero mash then I promise you will be in for a treat.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 21, 2017)

ctg said:


> Maybe. To be honest, this was another origin story and I cried at the end. I just couldn't keep it in as I was feeling for someone lost. Luckily it wasn't Madame Gao as I love that small woman as a villain. She hold it together better than many others. Including Sigourney Weaver.
> 
> She was good, but not as good as Wai Ching Ho, who was kind of schooling Weaver on things that really matter. I don't know if it was that Alexandra's role was dulled, but she was missing things that has been present with Madame Gao at the very beginning. I still believes that she's a dragon. Maybe more so now that I've seen the whole thing and can connect the plot points. Others might differ in their opinions.
> 
> The Defenders is a short series and it gets rolling from the very first episode. And just like it was with the Iron Fist, some of the story isn't as well built as what it were in the earlier series. There are plot holes size of a truck, but if you let go and enjoy the series as a superhero mash then I promise you will be in for a treat.



Yeah I thought it was too short tbh. I saw the ending coming, but then I was like that can't be it can it? Honestly it was one of the most clear and concise storylines from the MCU that I've seen to date and knowing the background of each character does make you appreciate it more. Everyone was perfect in their element. I really enjoyed how they brought everyone together, even the sidekicks! Sigorney Weaver character was an idiot. I bet the Hand could have recruited Fisk, if he wasn't in jail. Kilgrave I think would be like, screw immortality and then just mess with everyone's minds!


----------



## ctg (Aug 21, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> I bet the Hand could have recruited Fisk, if he wasn't in jail.



It's the other way around. Kingpin ain't serving the Hand.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 21, 2017)

ctg said:


> It's the other way around. Kingpin ain't serving the Hand.



Yeah but immortality is a nice payoff, that might be incentive enough. A means to an end.


----------



## ctg (Aug 21, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> Yeah but immortality is a nice payoff, that might be incentive enough. A means to an end.



Classically, if I take in the comic knowledge, Mister Fisk wouldn't want immortality for himself but for Vanessa. She is his anchor. The only thing that keeps Kingpin from tipping over. So Madame Gao, could offer to raise Vanessa with using the substance in exchange for Fisk services. If she is a dragon, then she needs Kingpin as a cover for her activities. In other words Fisk is a warlord and he brews chaos around him. Chaos both serves the Hand and Madame Gao. 

Her servants are blind so that they never see her transformation if she ever needs time to flex her scales. Thing is, out of all that Hand could muster, she was the one that was powered. Yet, when she was captured by Bakuto it was by her own will as it's now clear she could have walked out from the campus any time. 

Immortality through resurrection can be very lucrative business for Madame Gao. Now that Alexandra is gone, she can choose what to do and who to offer her loot. It's the riches that dragon wants. All that gold, and precious stones. So, to me the question is where is her lair?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 21, 2017)

ctg said:


> Classically, if I take in the comic knowledge, Mister Fisk wouldn't want immortality for himself but for Vanessa. She is his anchor. The only thing that keeps Kingpin from tipping over. So Madame Gao, could offer to raise Vanessa with using the substance in exchange for Fisk services. If she is a dragon, then she needs Kingpin as a cover for her activities. In other words Fisk is a warlord and he brews chaos around him. Chaos both serves the Hand and Madame Gao.
> 
> Her servants are blind so that they never see her transformation if she ever needs time to flex her scales. Thing is, out of all that Hand could muster, she was the one that was powered. Yet, when she was captured by Bakuto it was by her own will as it's now clear she could have walked out from the campus any time.
> 
> Immortality through resurrection can be very lucrative business for Madame Gao. Now that Alexandra is gone, she can choose what to do and who to offer her loot. It's the riches that dragon wants. All that gold, and precious stones. So, to me the question is where is her lair?



Well one of Gao's hideouts is that penthouse with the garden. I'm not sure if she owns it or just like to sit there. So it's probably not her actual hideout. It wasn't clear where the Hand was actually located when they weren't in the hole. Were they above the hole in that building? Then I would figure that would be alexandra's hideout.


----------



## ctg (Aug 21, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> So it's probably not her actual hideout. It wasn't clear where the Hand was actually located when they weren't in the hole.



They are global, but their origin is in the Kun Lai. Their base of operation is probably somewhere in the South China Sea as it would be the most logical place for any sort of shipping activities. From there the Hand can stretch out and do most of their operations in secrecy.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 21, 2017)

This was a fun article because I kept wondering how old Alexandra was throughout the entire show: How Old Is Sigourney Weaver's Alexandra in 'The Defenders'? | Inverse


----------



## ctg (Aug 21, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> This was a fun article because I kept wondering how old Alexandra was throughout the entire show:



At least over six hundred years. Nice one. Jane in my trilogy is over six and half. She also loses memories sometimes. And not all modern conveniences drop into her straight away.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 21, 2017)

did we all wait to look at the post credits scene for E8?


----------



## ctg (Aug 21, 2017)

WaylanderToo said:


> did we all wait to look at the post credits scene for E8?



Not me. I was way too worried for DD. So to me, seeing him with the nuns was enough.


----------

